# Chamber of Commerce in Torino



## miyoung (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello!

This is my first time starting a post on this forum. I wrote a short introduction in the "Introduce yourself" thread, but I will write a short introduction here as well. I was born and raised in New York City in the United States. I lived there for most of my life, but I always wanted to travel, so when I finished school I moved to South Korea, then to Japan. Then I travel to about 22 countries including Italy.

I then moved back to the States to get my master's degree in translation (Japanese to English) and to live my life as a translator located in the US. However, I have fallen in love with an Italian man who was here on assignment. He must now return to Italy and I will be joining him next year. 

I will obviously need a visa to stay longer than 90 days and I initially thought that my only option was to get a job as an English teacher. It is most certainly doable for me as I have a TEFL certificate and over 5 years ESL teaching experience. However, It is incredibly difficult to find a school that will sponsor a work visa.

I recently discovered that there is a visa for freelancers (business person/merchants/artisans) that I can qualify for and so I will apply for this one instead. I fit all of the requirements (which I found on the Ministry of Foreign Affairs website). 

I need advice on one of the requirements. It reads

"statement describing the parameters of the economic resources required to carry out the said business, commercial or artisan activity, issued by the Chamber of Commerce authorised for the area in which the activity is to be carried out. "

So basically, I need some document from the Chamber of Commerce in Italy that describes the money I need to to be a freelancer in Torino. 

Has anyone had to get a similar document before? Do you know how to get this document. 
I would like to know if you need to apply somewhere (in person? Online?)
Do you have to pay and how much does it cost?
How long does it usually take? and 
How can you receive this document (by mail? email?)
*This might be the most important question*
what do you call this document (in English and, if possible, in Italian too)

thank you so much for your help.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

I can't directly answer your question, but I will say that work visas of any kind have been especially difficult to obtain the past several years. Really, with an extremely high unemployment rate, the last thing Italy wants is more foreign workers. Unless you are bringing a skill that is much needed in Italy and difficult to find amongst the existing work force, or can show that your business can be expected to create many local jobs, your chances for success may be very slim.

Since you and your friend are in love, your best and simplest option would be to go ahead and marry him.


----------



## miyoung (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you accbgb for you advice. 

Though we will be getting married some day. We would not like to rush it. 

He went to the Chamber of Commerce and they told him that I do not require anything from them for a visa.

when I talked with IPS (some agency that handles visa questions for the Italian Consulate of Pittsburgh), they told me that the document I described is only for people who have a registered business in Italy. So, I don't need this at all.

I am still working on getting a valid work visa. I saw another category that I may fit under and I am trying to ask a simple "yes" or "no" question to the Italian Consulate and IPS. Getting answers from these people is like pulling teeth!


----------



## bomee ha (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi. It seems like at last I found the second korean in town. Excuse me if not. Im a korean national who has been living and studying in foreign countries. I just got married and followed my husband for his job in turin. I managed to find a professor position at a uni here so little by little settling. I havent had much chance to socialize here and i thought I cud drop u a msg. Hope to here you back.


----------

